# Angelware bei Aldi



## froggy31 (3. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen #h ,
habe gestern im Aldiprospekt gesehen, das es bei aldi süd ab dem 14.4 Anglerzubehör gibt.
Ne Angel oder Rolle werde ich dort wohl eher nicht kaufen, aber die Rutentasche f. 9.99 Eur. Außerdem gibt´s Bleischrote, Wobblersets Schnur ect.
Also, wen es interessiert, ab zum Aldishopping


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

naja dann mal viel spass damit,ich werde die fingaer davon lassen..............


----------



## MelaS72 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

zum einen hat Aldi mit seinem PC auch gut abgeschnitten! 
Zum andren werde ich mir das Zeug sicherlich auch nicht antun!
Dann wimmelt der Rhein demnächst nur noch von "Hobbyanglern" #q


----------



## brandungsteufel (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Moin

Auf der Webseite von Aldi finde ich nichts!?
Kannst ein Screen von reinstellen?

MFG


----------



## Raisingwulf (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Na Danke ALDI,

bei uns wimmeln anschließend die Gewässer von weggeworfenem Tackle, sobald ne Kontrolle auftaucht werfen die Schwarzangler das Zeug in den Bach#q .

Gruß


----------



## Stokker (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich glaube für Jungangler ist da schon etwas dabei, aber für mich alten Hasen eher nicht.....


----------



## froggy31 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Naja Leute,
war ja nur ein Tip,
mit einer Rutentasche, kann man wohl nichts verkehrt machen und ob das die Quote der Schwarzangler erhöht, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, die brechen damit wohl eher an Forellenteichen ein bei der Qualität der Ruten. Am Rhein haste damit eh keine Schnitte.

froggy


----------



## brandungsteufel (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Verstehe die Kritik auch nicht.

Werde mir das Angebot mal anschauen wenn es online ist.

Thanxxx


----------



## fjordbutt (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

boh nich schon wieder angelzubehör vom discounter #d 

das hatten wir letztes jahr schon ausgiebig diskutiert, als es bei penny und lidl angelzubehör gab. ich glaub franz hatte mal einen bericht geschrieben und der viel gar net gut aus...das zeug wurde auch von mehreren personen hier aus dem ab getestet und für schlecht befunden  

fahrt doch lieber zum nächsten gerätedealer und lasst euch vernünftig beraten, nen kaffee trinken und qualität kaufen


----------



## Baddy89 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Richtig !

Die Vorfächer von Lidl udn der Rest waren der letzte Dreck. Lediglich Wirbel waren zu gebrauchen..


----------



## froggy31 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

manchmal wäre es besser richtig zu lesen und wenn es euch nicht interessiert warum schreibt ihr dann überhaubt ?

froggy


----------



## Big Fins (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo Mela,der Aldi-PC schneidet nur deswegen bei Test's gut ab, weil er mit Sachen vollgestopft ist, die ein normaler User überhaupt nicht braucht.
Wer benüzt den bitte die beigelegt Media-Fernbedinung, oder diese Elendig vielen Cardslots??
Der Aldi-PC ist von der Grundtechnik genauso gut/schlecht wie andere auch.
Aldi-PC haben aber einen großen Nachteil, wegen der schwachen Kühlung überhitzen die sehr schnell und machen im Sommer recht schnell schlapp, falls es im Zimmer zu warm wird ( schon oft genug davon gehört ). Das führte bei manchen schon zum Absturz oder Hardwareschaden.
Passt jetzt nicht unbedingt hier in den Thread, aber einer muß ja den Kampf gegen Medion bzw Aldi aufrechterhalten #6


----------



## Mac Gill (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe mit dem letzten Lidl Set richtig Spass gehabt -> Ich war bei Freunden zu Besuch am Grevelinger Meer auf deren Segelboot.
Da gab mir der Freund das Packet und sagt :" Du bist doch Angler, zeig mir mal wie das geht-> Ich habe mir da was gekauft". 
Da habe ich ihn erst mal aufgeklärt, dass er Papiere dafür braucht -> ich hatte die Papers also los....

Angel aufgebaut,Feste Pose drauf, ausgelotet, keine Köder so ein shit-> Kühlschrank auf -> Lachsschinken aus dem Aldi angeködert, eingeworfen -> 15sec. BISS!   

Die dummen gesichter könnt ihr euch vorstellen. 

Dannach habe ich die Angel nicht mehr in die Hand bekommen -> Der Freund, seine Frau und seine Kinder haben daraufhin im Minutentakt "gedrillt"

Inzwischen hat der Freund ne komplette Spinnausrüstung und seine Kiddies "Angeln" Krebse am Ufer (Die lieben auch den Lachsschinken).

Fazit: Ohne dieses "Billige Einsteigerset" wäre mein Kumpel bestimmt nicht zu einem begeisterten Angler geworden.


----------



## DerStipper (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

hatte mir auch den scheiß von Lidl gekauft konnte man echt in die Tonne kloppen. Die Haken haben sehr schnell gerostet besonders die Drillinge.
Bei Norma war ein angebliches 12er Vorfach dicker als meine 30 Quantum Hauptschnur. Also wenn ihr den Fischen Piercings verpassen wollt kauft euch das Zeugs aber sonst lasst es.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo!

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich hoffe Aldi Nord bietet das Zeugs auch an. Ich denke auch, dass solche Sets super sind um Newbies an das Hobby zu führen. Eine Meiner ersten Angeln war dieses Set aus einer Plastikrolle und einer Vollglasrute.

Diese Rute ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt und lebt immer noch. (Aber als Bindestock für Sträucher)

Für mich war diese Rute damals das größte und ohne sie hätte ich bestimmt nicht so schnell zum Angeln gefunden.


----------



## petipet (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> zum einen hat Aldi mit seinem PC auch gut abgeschnitten!
> Zum andren werde ich mir das Zeug sicherlich auch nicht antun!
> Dann wimmelt der Rhein demnächst nur noch von "Hobbyanglern" #q


 
Ich habe den zweiten Aldi-PC. Sind O.K., die Teile.
Ich glaub nicht, dass ein Rheinufer von ALDI-LIDEL-Billigkäufern zugetrampelt wird. 
Man brauch auch einen Schein. Das hält wohl die meisten davon ab.

Gruß....Peter|wavey:


----------



## Fabian89 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

aber der mais und sonstige futtersachen von aldi sind zu gebrauchen...


----------



## fjordbutt (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal wäre es besser richtig zu lesen und wenn es euch nicht interessiert warum schreibt ihr dann überhaubt ?
> 
> froggy




jamei #d  meinungsfreiheit


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Da würde ich auch lieber die Finger von lassen...


----------



## PetriHelix (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@MacGill: Du hast hier aber nichts von deinem "anderen" Lidl-Kauf erzählt


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (4. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

haha ich hatte mir die lidl rute auch gekauft 
dei geht eigentlich  naja gut ich hab damit ma nen 3kg karpfen rausgezogen ging noch aber das zubehör is nich grad das geilste und ich weis nich also vll kann man damit ma auf brassen gehn oder so aber naja


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hoi 
das ist doch wieder ne richtig gute Aktion von Aldi, genau wie Lidl letztes Jahr bietet Aldi
nu ein Angelset an. Angler die Ihrem Hobbie das ganze Jahr über frönen werden sich nicht
dort bedienen....ausser vielleicht ne Dose Bleischrot, da kann man eh nix groß falsch mit 
machen. Wenn aber die große Urlaubswelle über deutschlands Straßen rollt wird sich 
manches Set im Kofferraum eines Urlaubsanglers befinden. Ich werde mir auch weiterhin 
mein Gerät und alles was dazu gehört bei meinem Dealer kaufen da weiss ich auch was ich 
bekomme für mein Geld.

Genau wie Lidl jetzt Zubehör für Reiter im Angebot hatte, fachkundige die sich mit der 
Materie auskennen lassen die Finger davon.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Fliegenfänger (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich werde mir mal den Kescher holen, habe gerade am Sonntag meinen 4 Jahre alten demoliert. Auch die Bleischrote dürften brauchbar sein. Einen Witz in dem Aldi-Prospekt finde ich, wenn Angeben zur Schnurstärke (ca. 28mm) oder zur Tragkraft (ca. 7kg) derart oberflächlich gemacht werden.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich würde mir sicher auch nicht gerade so ein Aldi/Lidl/sonstiger Discounter - Set kaufen.

ABER:
Es freut mich doch irgendwie, wenn ich mitkriege, dass die Damen und Herren in den Geschäftsleitungen der großen Ketten begriffen haben, dass es in Deutschland um die 4 Millionen Angler gibt und sie da auch gerne ein Stück vom Kuchen abhätten ))

Das zeigt ja immerhin, dass der Stellenwert der Angler in der Gesellschaft (und sei es nur der Kohle wegen) eher zu- als abnimmt.

Und wenn man die Steigerungsrate von 2% bei den Anglern jedes Jahr mit solchen Aktionen etwas steigern kann, ist damit auch schon wieder was für unsere gesellschaftliche Stellung getan.

Denn viele, die sich so ein Set irgendwohin in den Urlaub mitnehmen, werden danach doch "infiziert" sein und dann später "richtige" Angler mit Prüfung und Schein werden.

Ich habe zwar meinen Neffen auch kein teures Angelgerät geschenkt, aber auch  keinen Schrott. Wenn aber jemand der keine Ahnung vom angeln hat so ein Set für seine Kinder kauft, ist das doch ok..

Und ich denke die Urlaubs/Gelegenheits/Erstangler werden auch eher die "Zielgruppe" der Discounter sein als die "gestandenen" Angler.

Von daher: Machen lassen, ich finds gut, wenn ich mir da auch nix kaufen werde.


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



> Von daher: Machen lassen, ich finds gut, wenn ich mir da auch nix kaufen werde.


 bin der gleichen Meinung,vor allem gibt es genug Jungangler die es sich nicht leisten können sich beim Händler ne Markenrute zu kaufen,und meiner meinung nach sind die die am lautesten brüllen meist als erste im Laden,ist genauso wie bei MC Doof,angeblich mag keiner dieses zeug,aber die Läden sind jeden Tag voll,und noch mal auf den Aldi Rechner zu kommen,der ist im großen und ganzen in Ordnung,das einzige manko was die Teile haben,ist das Netzteil,meiner meinung nach zu scwach.


----------



## nikmark (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Gääähn !

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie Udo.

....und ich möchte mal Mäuschen spielen, um zu sehen, wer sich demnächst alles bei ALDI einfindet  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Leute, war ja nur ein Tip, ...



Genau so seh ich das auch, Froggy! 
Was man dann mit dem Tipp anstellt, bleibt jedem selber überlassen... #6


----------



## heinzrch (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Habe gestern abend den Aldi-Süd Prospekt mit den Angelsachen studiert. Die Sachen machen durchweg nen passablen Eindruck. Die 2,80 m Rute hat sogar nen Korkgriff.
Auch die Angelschnur Sets für 3.99 (1x500m, 2x 300m) sind sicher nicht schlecht, und vor allem frisch, da extra für Aldi produziert. Und nen Kescher für 5.99 mit 3 Jahren Garantie leg ich mir auch gerne für alle Fälle unter den Autositz. Für jemanden, der aufs Geld schauen muß, sind die Angebote bestimmt nicht schlecht. Und sicher nicht mit dem Liedl-Schrott vom letzten Jahr zu vergleichen...


----------



## Lionhead (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern abend den Aldi-Süd Prospekt mit den Angelsachen studiert. Die Sachen machen durchweg nen passablen Eindruck. Die 2,80 m Rute hat sogar nen Korkgriff.
> Auch die Angelschnur Sets für 3.99 (1x500m, 2x 300m) sind sicher nicht schlecht, und vor allem frisch, da extra für Aldi produziert. Und nen Kescher für 5.99 mit 3 Jahren Garantie leg ich mir auch gerne für alle Fälle unter den Autositz. Für jemanden, der aufs Geld schauen muß, sind die Angebote bestimmt nicht schlecht. Und sicher nicht mit dem Liedl-Schrott vom letzten Jahr zu vergleichen...


 
Wäre es möglich das Prospekt ins Board zu stellen oder einen Link darauf zu veröffentlichen,damit alle wissen worüber hier gesprochen wird?

Grüße aus Pinneberg sagt Jan "Lionhead"#h


----------



## cooly (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

hey,
ab wann gibt es das bei Aldi zu kaufen??


----------



## Mac Gill (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Bei uns ist im Prospekt vom 14.04. nix zu sehen -> gibt es da ein Sonderheft?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Kann der steigenden gesellschaftlichen Relevanz der Angler nur zustimmen!  :m 
Und Angelgerät ist ja immerhin noch eher Consumergerät als PCs, von daher schon logisch dass Aldi den "Massenmarkt" bedienen will. 

Kann meiner Kleinen auch nicht so schnell verklickern, daß meine schöne Shimano-Twinpower eben kein 0815-Spielzeug ist um die in den Uferschlamm zu tauchen, dazu sind rote (grüne,blaue,gelbe) kindergerechte 5EUR Rollen nun mal viel besser geeignet!  #6 

Freuen wir uns über das gestiegene Massengewicht, hauptsache alle diese Massen passen auch wohin!  |rolleyes


----------



## upahde (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Kann leider auch auf der Internetseite von Aldi nichts finden. 

Wo hast du die Info her ???

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe mir auch schon mal was vom Discounter gehohlt. Bisher kann ich nicht feststellen dass es Schrottreif ist. Aber ich habe mir bisher auch nur ein Wobblerset und nen Stuhl davon gehohlt. Aber ich glaube der Counter-Striker kann uns da was schönes drüber erzählen...........................


----------



## angeltreff (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider auch auf der Internetseite von Aldi nichts finden.
> 
> Wo hast du die Info her ???
> 
> ...


 
Das ist erst ab dem Wochenende dort zu sehen, da ALDI immer nur eine Woche im Voraus die "Angebote" dort veröffentlicht. Den Prospekt gibt es aber schon in jeder Filiale, ich habe gestern abend auch mal reingeschaut. Fazit: Urlaubs- und Junganglertackle, was preislich und qualitativ im unteren Level angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Aldi ist top - aber das Angelzeug kauf ich da auch nicht.
@plaa sawai: Besitze Aldi-PC in der dritten Generation + Laptop.
An allen Geräten nie was drangewesen, allen Mitbewerbern am Markt durch den Preisunterschied und die Ausstattung überlegen.
Ich benutze übrigens die Fernbedienung ständig und brauche alle 3 (elendig viele?) im Laptop verbauten Cardslots.


----------



## brandungsteufel (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe selbst mal bei Medion gearbeitet.

Die Preis ist gut / der Service ist 1a / die Qualität ist befriedigend bis ausreichend

Wer als keine Topware braucht ist mit Aldi gut bedient.

MFG


----------



## heinzrch (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich hab die Angelzeug-Angebote gestern abend im Prospekt vom Aldi-SÜD gelesen.
Die Angebote gelten ab 14.3. Nordlichter brauchen nicht traurig sein, das Zeug gibts (zeitversetzt) sicher auch bald bei Aldi NORD.....


----------



## tidecutter (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

um seinem kleinen steppke ne freude zu machen reicht das bestimmt. kann ihm schlecht schon ne sportex mit ner shimano stella schenken!

meine meinung!


----------



## angeltreff (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Schnell hier der abfotografierte Prospekt mit Angeltackle und Angelbegleiterrinnen.


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich denke mal bei den Frauen kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen :l und bei dem Blei auch nicht.


----------



## Ralle76 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



> Also ich denke mal bei den Frauen kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen



Danke Udo!
Der musste kommen. Natürlich von dir!


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@Ralle

Vom wem soll denn sowas sonst kommen? :l Ich liebe alle Frauen,auch die im Prospekt :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke mal bei den Frauen kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen :l und bei dem Blei auch nicht.



dito! #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Das einzige was für mich interessant ist sind die Wobbler. Bleischrote brauch ich zur Zeit nicht. Eventuell noch die Blinker. Die Ruten taugen bestimmt nicht viel


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Für Leute mit schmalem Budget und hohen Ansprüchen an die Angelausrüstung sei folgender Thread empfohlen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46999&highlight=lidl

|supergri


----------



## ChristophL (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe auch durchaus Billigangeln - teilweise nach wie vor im Einsatz.

In Spanien nehme ich in den Flüssen praktisch nur die kleinen Teleruten von Skorpion aus Glasfaser mit Hardloy Ringen, kosten 6-7 Euro das Stück und auf die sind in 3 Wochen 60 Carps auf 2 Ruten gegangen.

Probleme: Garkeine.

Billig = Schlecht ist Unsinn, aber man muss sch schauen.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Raisingwulf (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Leute,
> war ja nur ein Tip,
> mit einer Rutentasche, kann man wohl nichts verkehrt machen und ob das die Quote der Schwarzangler erhöht, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, die brechen damit wohl eher an Forellenteichen ein bei der Qualität der Ruten. Am Rhein haste damit eh keine Schnitte.
> 
> froggy


 
Naja froggy,

is ja auch keine Kritik, nur die Erfahrung aus der letzten Lidl-Aktion, klar befürworte ich das die Ketten erkannt haben welches Umsatzpotential bei den Anglern liegt, das gibt uns auf der langen Schiene mehr politisches Gewicht. Gruß an Thomas9904. Nur die Erfahrung hier unten bei uns an den Unterfränkischen Salmoniden-Bächen hat gezeigt, lieber fünf mal Schwarzangeln als einmal bezahlen. Klar haben wir alle mal mit Schwarzangeln angefangen und das war und ist gut so.:g 

Gruß Raisingwulf


----------



## Fischdödl (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Das Zeug`s vom Lidl war glaube durch die Bank weg absoluter Schrott:vDer Blick im Laden auf das Zeug hat gereicht.Und ich denke ma das es bei Aldi nicht anders sein wird.Und wer sich da ne Schnur/Wirbel kauft ist eh selber schuld#6Ich muß allerding`s sagen das die Ruten im Prospekt einen besseren eindruck machen wie letztens beim Lidl.Wo ich aber richtig baff bin ist der Kescher|evil:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratDas ist doch exakt der gleiche den ich bei uns im Angelladen für 20,-€ gekauft habe|kopfkratUnd so schlecht war der nicht#6

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## lecker-Fisch (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Moin!

Bei Plus gibt es am 14.4. auch "Angelsachen".
Erst auf aktuelle Pluspunkt-Angebote und dann auf 14.4. klicken.
Da gibt es auch die DVD's, die es hier im AB vor ein paar Tagen
zu gewinnen gab.


----------



## angeltreff (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Diese Angebote sind aber preislich nicht von Interesse (Ofen und Set gibts sogar billiger im Versand). Bei den ALDI-Sachen kann man ja halbwegs Jung- oder Urlaubsanglern zum Kauf raten - aber nicht bei dem Gerödel von PLUS.


----------



## bonus3002 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

und bei dem Angebot von Plus ist die Rolle noch falsch montiert  |kopfkrat 


Petri Heiko


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				bonus3002 schrieb:
			
		

> und bei dem Angebot von Plus ist die Rolle noch falsch montiert |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Petri Heiko


 
...... wer die wohl montiert hat #t |supergri |supergri


----------



## kanalbulle (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

auweia - sind die


----------



## Forellenudo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



> wer die wohl montiert hat


Das hat seinen Grund warum die Rolle falsch montiert ist,damit der Fisch auch nach allen Seiten abziehen kann #6  |supergri


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren bei Plus 2 Stirnlampen für je 10 Euro gekauft.Die Dinger sind absolut Gold wert.
Falls ich pünktlich da sein kann( Aldiralley)werde ich mir die Sachen mal anschauen.Vieleicht ist für meine Kiddies für den Urlaub ja was dabei,aber für meine Bedürfnisse sicher nicht....


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

.....übrigends würde ich die beiden hübschen Mädels tatsächlich von der Bettkante schubsen.Echt...



Auf dem Teppich macht`s schliesslich auch Spass....


----------



## jeracom (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Die Mädels nehme ich auch :m 


Aber im Ernst, schaut mal zu "Bahr" die haben tolle Angelsachen !!!!


 Jens #6


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Aber im Ernst, schaut mal zu "Bahr" die haben tolle Angelsachen !!!!

*Meinst du "Behr" oder etwa Max Bahr?*
*Der Kaffee soll bei Bahr auch nicht schlecht sein...*
*Nein im Ernst, als Heimwerker bin ich Stammkunde bei "Max", aber Angelsachen (oder meinst du Werkzeugkoffer,Lampen etc.) kaufe ich woanders.*
*Schöne Grüße aus Pinneberg*
*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## jeracom (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Nee, is schon richtig. :m 


Ich meine die Angelsachen bei MAX BAHR. die gibs derweilen bei uns in LG und ist im Standart Sortiment bei Bahr Aufgenommen.

#6


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

_Ich meine die Angelsachen bei MAX BAHR. die gibs derweilen bei uns in LG und ist im Standart Sortiment bei Bahr Aufgenommen._

#6[/QUOTE]
Das scheint ein regionaler Versuch zu sein,  in Hamburg habe ich Solches noch nicht gesehen.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ...... wer die wohl montiert hat #t |supergri |supergri



Praktisches dünnes langes Handteil (mit Halteringen) und kurzem starken Blank aus Weichschaum... HERZ was willst Du mehr ! #q |supergri


----------



## jeracom (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Würde gerne wissen, wie die eine Multi aufschrauben |supergri  |supergri  

Man lernt ja nie aus

@Lionhead
 Das kommt bestimmt noch bei euch :m


----------



## ChristophL (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Omg, ich dachte erst das Bild sei ein Joke bis ich in den Shop gesehen habe !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				jeracom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine die Angelsachen bei MAX BAHR. die gibs derweilen bei uns in LG und ist im Standart Sortiment bei Bahr Aufgenommen.



ich warte noch bis ich mein Equipment bei Tschibo zusammen mit den Brötchen kaufen kann ...   |uhoh:   
scheint wohl jeder auf den Zug aufspringen zu wollen ....  #q
aber im Amiland ganz normal , das jeder größere Laden auch ne Angelecke hat ....


----------



## jeracom (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Aber das mit dem Plus Angebot finde ich noch Ge*ler #q #q #q #q :q :q :q


----------



## Augustiner (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Dabruch gibt es nur noch mehr Schwarzfischer!


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Augustiner schrieb:
			
		

> Dabruch gibt es nur noch mehr Schwarzfischer!


Das ist Quatsch,
echte Schwarzfischer würden sich mit so einem Angelzeug nie abgeben oder hast du schon mal einen Drogendealer im VW Käfer gesehen?
Außerdem spricht der typische Schwarzfischer nicht immer einen osteuropäischen Akzent und ist mit Kalaschnikows bewaffnet. Die schlimmen Finger sind die Schwarzfischer unter den Anglern, die alle Gesetze kennen sollten, in Vereinen aktiv sind und bewußt schwarz fischen.
Vielleicht sollten wir alle verhaften die bei ALDI Angeln kaufen, rein präventiv....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Einfach geil - geil - geil, was alles so als Angelgerät bezeichnet wird! zumindest als unterhaltsame Jokes. In Realiter guckt man sich solche Sachen/Benutzer lieber nicht an, obwohl so mit versteckter Kamera. |kopfkrat 
Das wäre doch mal ein Brüller: "(Aldi|Plus|Lidl|Tchibo)-Angel-Erstbenutzer heimlich aufgenommen - der erste Hänger - der erste Abriss - der zweite Hänger - die Rollenexplosion" |rolleyes  :q  #h  #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach geil - geil - geil, was alles so als Angelgerät bezeichnet wird! zumindest als unterhaltsame Jokes. In Realiter guckt man sich solche Sachen/Benutzer lieber nicht an, obwohl so mit versteckter Kamera. |kopfkrat
> Das wäre doch mal ein Brüller: "(Aldi|Plus|Lidl|Tchibo)-Angel-Erstbenutzer heimlich aufgenommen - der erste Hänger - der erste Abriss - der zweite Hänger - die Rollenexplosion" |rolleyes :q #h #h


 
Klasse!!!#6  Aber meint ihr dass der Räucherofen was taugt? Ich habe noch keinen Räucherofen und kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Auf Aldi-sued.de ist gerade das neue Angebot ab 14.04.05 veröffentlicht worden. Nix Angeln, Rasen mähen ist angesagt...

Hat Herr Albrecht etwa unseren Thread gelesen und die Aktion abgeblasen. Das kann er doch nicht machen. Ich wollte am Wochenende angeln gehen....:q :q 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Meint ihr dass er nun was taugt?


----------



## Feedertyp (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@karpfenchamp: Der taugt bestimmt was, ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu teuer!
Da bekommst schon Räuchertonnen für das geld! Kommt halt drauf an was du räuchern willst!

Mal ein zwei Fische oder halt gleich eine ganze Tagesausbeute!?


Mfg Stefan


----------



## bonus3002 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Kann es sein das die Rolle extra so montiert ist?  

Vielleicht kann man Schwarzangler dann an der Kasse erkennen wenn sie nix dazu sagen, und dann gleich aussortieren  :m


----------



## mr.pink79 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich hab auch das original Prospekt hier liegen und meine das die Sachen qualitativ nen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck machen.Ne Rute werde ich mir bei Aldi nicht kaufen aber das Zubehör schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an.
Noch dazu wo ich heute meine x-te schlechte Erfahrung mit nem Angelgeschäft gemacht habe.Ich habe meinen Schein erst dieses Jahr gemacht aber habe schon ein wenig Ahnung was Angelsachen angeht.Der Verkäufer wollte mich nicht beraten sondern nur möglichst teuer, schnell und unfreundlich ne Rute und Rolle an den Mann bringen.:rIch rege mich darüber schon den ganzen Tag auf!Gibst denn wirklich nicht mal nen netten Dealer?oder hab ich ihn einfach noch nicht gefunden??


----------



## theactor (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

HI,

doooch, bei Bahr in HH habe ich auch schon eine Angelecke gesehen. Irgendwo zwischen Rasenmähern und Sprenger stehen da vereinzelt 1,45 Ruten und anderes Zeug, was keiner braucht...   

 #h


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> doooch, bei Bahr in HH habe ich auch schon eine Angelecke gesehen. Irgendwo zwischen Rasenmähern und Sprenger stehen da vereinzelt 1,45 Ruten und anderes Zeug, *was keiner braucht...  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich sag mal - machs anders:
Geh hin und mecker über den Schrott  |bla: - "Wer ist hier für die Angelabteilung verantwortlich? - eben nicht die Kassiererin oder Infotheke volllabern" 
und dann vertellst du den Knülchen mal was Angelgerät so ist - vielleicht bekommst du ja sogar einen Beraterjob :q . 
Also wenn man da nicht qualifiziert kritisiert wirds auch nimmer besser. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich Kontakte für günstigen Großeinkauf etc. ausloten.


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal - machs anders:
> Geh hin und mecker über den Schrott |bla: - "Wer ist hier für die Angelabteilung verantwortlich? - eben nicht die Kassiererin oder Infotheke volllabern"
> und dann vertellst du den Knülchen mal was Angelgerät so ist - vielleicht bekommst du ja sogar einen Beraterjob :q .
> Also wenn man da nicht qualifiziert kritisiert wirds auch nimmer besser. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich Kontakte für günstigen Großeinkauf etc. ausloten.


 
Warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen, wenn man mit seinem Einkauf zufrieden ist. Und das dir das Managment Kohle für solche Tipps anbietet kann ich nicht recht glauben. Aber ich will niemanden davon abhalten. Versuch macht kluch...
Konstruktive Kritik übe ich lieber bei meinem Angelhändler, der hört mir garantiert zu.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Da diese Märkte wahrscheinlich keinen qualifizierten (und hoch genug angesiedelten) Berater bzw. Einkäufer haben wird sich daran nichts ändern.

Aber mal ehrlich. Ich kenne keinen Angelladen (Ausnahmen mag es geben) in dem nicht auch irgendein minderwertiger Schrott steht, ganz einfach weil es sich verkauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Da muß ich mal eine Lanze für die (kleineren) Läden brechen, die wo der Besitzer noch im Laden steht und für sein Zeug Verantwortung zeigt, dort wird zumindest kein wirklicher "Schrott" verkauft, gibt doch auch Einsteiger/Kinderangeln die ihren Job tun, welche ein fortgeschrittener Hobbyangler natürlich nicht mehr anguckt!  |supergri

Sobald sich das Geschäft aber vergrößert hat, Angestellte und Vertretungen ohne jede Angelkompetenz herumlaufen, demzufolge viele Monatseinkommen "erwirtschaftet" werden müssen, sind dem Ramsch Tür und Tor geöffnet, full ack!


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

*FINGER WEEEEG* von diesem Schrott!!!! Das ist weggeschmissenes Geld in meinen Augen......


----------



## froggy31 (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ angeldet, finde deinen Beitrag lobenswert, kaufe eigentlich auch nur bei einem kleinen Fachhändler .
die Angebote bei Discountern gefährden diese Händler aber nicht, sondern eher so Versandhäuser wie Askari, und die haben mindestens genauso viel Schrott. 
Deswegen wundert es mich, das sich viele hier sooooooggy dagegen aussprechen. 
Askari finde ich viiieeeel schlimmer.

gruß 
froggy


----------



## Lionhead (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich mal eine Lanze für die (kleineren) Läden brechen, die wo der Besitzer noch im Laden steht und für sein Zeug Verantwortung zeigt, dort wird zumindest kein wirklicher "Schrott" verkauft, gibt doch auch Einsteiger/Kinderangeln die ihren Job tun, welche ein fortgeschrittener Hobbyangler natürlich nicht mehr anguckt! |supergri
> 
> Sobald sich das Geschäft aber vergrößert hat, Angestellte und Vertretungen ohne jede Angelkompetenz herumlaufen, demzufolge viele Monatseinkommen "erwirtschaftet" werden müssen, sind dem Ramsch Tür und Tor geöffnet, full ack!


 
Mein Reden seit 45 (11.45 Uhr)...

jan "Lionhead"


----------



## ThomasRö (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



> Angelkoffer für Einsteiger
> Artikel-Nr.: 95233600
> 
> 
> ...



Das von Plus ist ja zum Ablachen. Man lese die "professionelle" Beschreibung des Geräts :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Schweißsocke (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

|muahah:Man beachte die Position der Rolle!|peinlich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Bei unserem Toom gibts ne Angelecke. Die ist gar nicht mal so klein. Ich hab sie mir schon angeguckt und da stehen auch echte Balzerruten rum. Das Zubehör besteht auch nur aus Markenartikeln.


----------



## Clyde (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich war heute "durch Zufall" im  Aldi Süd und hab mir auch gleich mal das neue Prospekt geholt. Da gibt es allerdings ab dem 14.4. Gartengeräte und keine Angelsachen. 
Frag mich nur was ihr für Prospekte habt oder habt ihr einen anderen Aldi Süd. ich werd mal bei Aldi Nord reingehen und da nachschauen vieleicht haben die die Sachen da.


----------



## angeltreff (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Eventuell gilt das ja nur für ausgewählte Gebiete - kann sein. Ich habe einen Prospekt, da steht es drinne. Auch wenn ich mir bestimmt nichts holen werde.


----------



## Laksos (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hast recht, Clyde, 
bei unserem Aldi-Süd-Prospekt war bisher auch nichts von Angelsachen drin.


----------



## Forellenudo (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also die Rolle von Schimano fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht,vor allem hatte die 6 Kugellager.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Wem das hochwertige Qualitäts Angelgerät der Geb. Albrecht doch zu teuer ist der sollte sich mal in die nächste Filliale vom Dänischen Bettenlager auf machen. Dort bekommt man einen Kescher für Sage und Schreibe 0,99€ sowie eine Angelrute für 1,45€. Wenn das nichts ist.
Also, macht Euch ran. Da ist noch mehr Geiz noch Geiler!!!


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ Stuffel

Hast Du das "Tackle" mal gesehen? Bei dem Preis kann es sich doch wirklich nur um, ja was eigentlich, Mist handeln.


----------



## Clyde (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



> ...einen Kescher für Sage und Schreibe 0,99€ sowie eine Angelrute für 1,45€.


 Hee da sind ja die Würmer teurer. Aber ich find das Angebot echt geil. Nach dem Angeln kannst du das Gerät gleich fachgerecht in der nächsten Mülltonne entsorgen. 
... und Junx mal ehrlich gesagt zum Nixfangen muß ich kein Gerät für 100€ haben, da tuen es auch 1,45€.
:q Da bleibt dann auch genug Geld für ein paar Trösterlein hinterher.:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stuffel
> 
> Hast Du das "Tackle" mal gesehen? Bei dem Preis kann es sich doch wirklich nur um, ja was eigentlich, Mist handeln.




Habe das Werbeblatt gerade vor mir. Wer aber interesse hat, hier  kann man sich die Sachen anschauen.   #h 

Den Müll, oh Entschuldigung...ähm das hochwertige Angelgerät  , von Aldi würde ich aber auch nicht als Preiswertes brauchbares Angelgerät bezeichen. Wenn jemand sein Geld unbedingt los werden will.... PN an mich und ich nenne ihm meine Kontonummer. :g  |wavey:


----------



## Fischdödl (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Rolle von Schimano fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht,vor allem hatte die 6 Kugellager.



die habe ich mir auch geholt,ein Bombenteil für den Preis#6


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Haste auch die Penn Rolle in der Hand gehabt?ist ja 30 Euro billiger wie normal.kann man normalerweise nichts verkehrt machen #6


----------



## Fischdödl (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Nee,ich hab mir die neue Spro in Red geholt.Gab`s da für 20,-€ unter dem Normalen Preis.

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## Flußbarschfan (9. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich denke die Kunstköder sind für hängerträchtige Gewässer gar nicht so schlecht, wenn man nicht gerade besch... Drillinge erwischt. Aber die lassen sich ja auswechseln. Unser Jungfischer haben letztes Jahr viel dort gekauft und im Zeltlager so manchen Pfundsfisch auf die Schuppen gelegt! Wer auf Qualität wert legt, muss halt auch mehr zahlen! Für Forellenpuffs und Urlaubsangelei in Hafenbecken ist das sicher ok. Ansonsten hat doch eh jeder seine bevorzugten Ruten und Rollen und musste sicher bereits ungläubig mit ansehen, wie ein anderer mit augenscheinlichen Schrottgerät den Fisch des Lebens landete und man selber mit dem Top-Tackle leer ausging, oder?
Die Discounter haben ihre Zielgruppe, ob Jung ode Schwarzfischer, oder einer der einfach dort angelt, wo andere wegen den dauernden Hängern nicht mehr fischen...


----------



## vanboyd (10. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*






 Ich lach mich um die Ecke!|jump:  Sogar MIT BISSANZEIGER!!! 

Leute sowas könnt ihr euch doch nicht entgehen lassen!!! Also ich kauf die mir auf jeden Fall! Ich häng sie an die Wand und an Tagen wo ich schlechte Laune habe, ein Blick genügt und ich kann herzhaft lachen!!! #6 :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ vanboyd,
und wie gesagt das ganze für 1,49€. Wer da nicht zugreißt ist selber Schuld.  
Denn Billig will ich und Geiz ist ja Geil und wir sind doch nicht Blöd. :g


----------



## nikmark (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Komisch, ich kann die Sachen auf deren Homepage nicht finden  #c 

.....aber guckt mal auf der Homepage www.plus.de . Da gibt es ab Donnerstag auch Anglerzeugs. Watstiefel, Räucherofen, Rutentaschen,  "Profisets" usw.

Nikmark


----------



## ruhrangler (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

also raubfischer,
ich weis ja nicht ob dir einer abgeht wenn du hier ip adressen usw veröffentlichst,
aber das gehört hier bestimmt nicht hin, IM KLARTEXT: MEIN BROWSER, MEINE IP UND MEIN BERTRIEBSSYSTEM GEHEN DICH NEN DRECK AN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> also raubfischer,
> ich weis ja nicht ob dir einer abgeht wenn du hier ip adressen usw veröffentlichst,
> aber das gehört hier bestimmt nicht hin, IM KLARTEXT: MEIN BROWSER, MEINE IP UND MEIN BERTRIEBSSYSTEM GEHEN DICH NEN DRECK AN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Heeeeee, langsam - das ist nichts weiter wie eine technische Spielerei. NUR DU siehst Deine Angaben, so wie jeder nur SEINE Angaben sieht. Das ist ein einfacher Befehl, das wirkt wie ein Spiegel.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Heeeeee, langsam - das ist nichts weiter wie eine technische Spielerei. NUR DU siehst Deine Angaben, so wie jeder nur SEINE Angaben sieht. Das ist ein einfacher Befehl, das wirkt wie ein Spiegel.



Danke Angeltreff!

Das hab ich Ihm auch schon geschrieben aber das versteht der nicht...  #d

Was los Ruhranger haste was zu verbergen?! Uhhh  :q  :q  :q


----------



## heinzrch (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

#d  |kopfkrat Hallo Raubfischer - warum stellst du so Zeugs da rein ? - um so ne Reaktion wie vom Ruhrangler zu erzeugen?
Mit dem Resultat, daß er jetzt wie der Depp dasteht, weil jetzt alle wissen, daß er nix von Computern versteht ?
 #6 Ruhrangler, sei beruhigt, es gibt offensichtlich auch Sachen, die der Raubfischer nicht kapiert....


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

hey das ist doch nur ein kleiner Gag... und wenn er gleich so abgeht, dann muss er auch damit rechnen so auf die Nase zu fallen pech gehabt....  :q  :q 

Und da hast Du recht es gibt auch Dinge, die ich nicht verstehe!!   #c 

(zum Beispiel warum sich jemand so über einen Spiegel aufregt... HÖHÖHÖ!)

 |muahah:  #v  |muahah:  #v


----------



## keckisch (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

moin zusammen!


also ich war heut früh bei aldi und hab mir aus jux und dollerei mal 2 rutensets geholt! einmal das friedfischset (5m) sowie das mittlere allround-set (2,8m)! ich zwar bis jetzt noch nicht damit am wasser, aber es macht mir einen sehr sehr guten eindruck! ebenfalls macht mir der kescher einen äußerst guten eindruck!

auf jeden fall ist das nicht im geringsten mit den artikeln von plus oder lidl ...oder dem dänische bettenlager  zu vergleichen!!!!



von den kleinartikeln wie spinner,wobbler, blinkersets, hakensets und schnüre sowie dem bleiset habe ich die finger gelassen!

grüße
keckisch


----------



## angeltreff (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe es mir auch angesehen und nichts gekauft. Das Kleinzeug war, soweit zu sehen, von einer schlechten Qualität. Die Posen z.B. wurden von Blinden bemalt.

Aber - es wurde allgemein gekauft wie wild. Hauptsächlich ältere Herrschaften, wobei der Weg dann wohl recht klar ist - Enkel = Jungangler. Für diese ist es durchaus geeignet.


----------



## nikmark (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsächlich ältere Herrschaften, wobei der Weg dann wohl recht klar ist - Enkel = Jungangler.



....oder Schwiegermütter, die sich gut mit ihrem Schwiegersohn stellen wollen  :q 
Habe gerade einen Anruf von meiner Frau bekommen. Ihre Mutter hat ganz aufgeregt angerufen und ihr mittgeteilt, dass sie für mich ein Wobblerset erstanden hat !

....und ich muss heute abend an's Telefon und mich artig bedanken  :c 

Nikmark


----------



## angeltreff (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Mein Beileid, diese sahen echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich habe mir mal so einen Kescher geholt. Große Fische fange ich ohnehin kaum, da wird der genügen. Von dem Rest hab ich die Finger gelassen. Hätte gern mit einem Knüppel in die ganzen Rentnerhorden reingehauen, die alles belagert haben und sich nicht mehr erinnern konnten, was sie nun eigentlich mitbringen sollten. Ich war froh wieder draußen zu sein. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## froggy31 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hi,
hab mir wie angekündiht das Rutenfuteral f. 9.99 Eur. Bin absolut zufrieden damit, passt jede Menge rein u. läßt sich dank zwei Gurten rucksackmäßig praktisch tragen.
Tja und bei den Knicklichtern konnte ich auch nicht wiederstehen, verkehrt machen kann mann dabei eh nichs.

gruß froggy


----------



## KölnerAngler (14. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute auch mal die Angelsachen bei Aldi angeschaut.
Ich war überrascht, den die Ruten sahen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Ich denke das die Ruten für Anfänger und Jungangler eine preiswerte Alternative sind, wobei man die Sachen natürlich nicht unbedingt mit dem Tackel namhafter Hersteller vergleichen kann.

Auch die Kunstköder- Sets fand ich nicht schlecht, wobei ich diese eher an hänger- trächtigen Stellen einsetzen würde, ich könnte mich jedesmal in den Hintern beissen wenn ich im Rhein nen teuren Rapala oder Blinker versenke.
Von daher würde ich sagen sind die Blinker, Wobbler und Spinner O.K.

Ich habe mir auch die Sachen von Plus angeschaut (dabei blieb es dann auch).
Die Angelsachen waren absoluter Mist ( vielleicht bis auf die Rutentaschen, DVD`s und Räucherofen), da konnt man echt ein Lagerfeuer draus machen.

So bin man gespannt was Ihr noch so aus objektiver Sicht dazu sagt,
den ich denke die Sachen sind, wie hier schon geschrieben für Anfänger und Jungangler auf jedenfall geeignet.

Ach ja Aldi hat auf die Rutenpackungen vermerkt das in Deutschland das Fischen nur mit gültigen Fischerreischein betreiben darf, also auch weise daran gedacht die Kunden darüber zu Informieren das man sich in unserem Lande nicht einfach an jeden Teich stellenkann um darauf los zu fischen.

So das wars, bin mal auf Eure meinungen und evtl. Berichte mit Aldi-Tackle gespannt.
Werde demnächst bericht erstatten da ich zur zeit nen Anfänger betreue und er mir grade Stolz von seinem Aldi-Einkauf berichtet hat.
Schau mer mal wat dat Zeug so am Wasser her gibt.

Euer

KölnerAngler


----------



## naht (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Schade, bei uns im Prospekt waren nur Rasenmäher - in welchen Gebieten wurden die denn verkauft?


----------



## surfertoni (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Also ich muss jetzt mal ne Lanze für die DVD`s bei Plus brechen:

die sind nun wirklich ne Klasse besser als alles was es sonst zum Thema Angeln auf Silberscheibe gibt. Man muss sich halt die Perlen rauspicken...


----------



## JOSHI (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ naht 

also wir hatten das Zeug bei uns in der Region Saarland/ Pfalz (Homburg,Saarbrücken, Zweibrücken, Pirmasens) - also ALDI-SÜD.

Habe mir mal die Spinner gegönnt für 2,99 €. Wenn se nichts fangen sollten - schön glitzern tun se ja, dann halten se halt als Weihnachtsbaumschmuck her :g !

Die 'ältere Generation' war auch bei uns in den Filialen zahlreich vertreten. Und gefachsimpelt wurde da....#d . Ich muss aber dem KölnerAngler zustimmen - die Ruten (zumindest die Allround und Friedfisch) sahen nicht so schlecht aus. Leider war die Rutentasche 20 cm zu kurz für meine Ruten, aber für das Geld war die wirklich nicht verkehrt.

Die Wobbler waren ein bissel - naja - . die Verarbeitung war da meiner Meinung nach nicht die tollste, hatten auch ne recht große Schaufel. Aber für 3,99 € kann man schon mal 4 Stück abreißen lassen und muss nicht dem teuren Angel-Tackle nachweinen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Morgen ist bei uns die Gewässeresperre auf Regenbogenforellen aufgehoben.
Aber am Anfang beisen die so schlecht auf Blinker. Und ich bin halt Spinnfischer.
Also ANFÜTTERN:
Ich habe ein paar von den billigen Spinnern von Aldi nun bekommen und habe diese an einer guten Stelle gestern und heute in's Wasser geworfen. An der nun angefütterten Stellen werde ich die Forellen  morgen dann alle fangen.#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ist bei uns die Gewässeresperre auf Regenbogenforellen aufgehoben.
> Aber am Anfang beisen die so schlecht auf Blinker. Und ich bin halt Spinnfischer.
> Also ANFÜTTERN:
> Ich habe ein paar von den billigen Spinnern von Aldi nun bekommen und habe diese an einer guten Stelle gestern und heute in's Wasser geworfen. An der nun angefütterten Stellen werde ich die Forellen morgen dann alle fangen.#6


 
Hallo? Dass ist hier nicht Witze und lustiges:m :m :m . Spinner füttert man nicht an.#d :g  Aber ist ja nur ein Scherz


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ Karpfenchamp

Ich werde dir die Forellen morgen hier präsentieren, wirst sehen, außer natürlich das Aldifutter taugt nichts.


----------



## angeltreff (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Doch, doch - Spinner werden angefüttert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Kommt halt auf die Qualität drauf an ... aber wie gesagt, ich bin zuversichtlich #:


----------



## andyleverkusen (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo!
Meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen:
Thomas9904 hat Recht- der Angelsport genießt allmählich den rechtmäßigen Stellenwert in unserer verkommenen Gesellschaft durch solche Aktionen! Das ist schön und gerade viele Kiddies werden so gediegen an diesen unvergleichlichen Sport hernageführt und verbringrn vielleicht manch eine oder auch andere Stunde in Zukunft am Wasser, in der Natur, und nicht vor der verblödenden Glotze!!!

Wer das Zeug nicht mag, der muss es ja nicht kaufen!!!

Auch ich habe einen Blick darauf geworfen und es dann sein lassen (Posen)!
Es gibt bei Askari z.B. so viel Zeug für so kleines Geld zu guter Qualität- wer nicht sehr viel für sein Gerät ausgeben möchte, kauft eben dort!
Ich kaufe mein Gerät auch bei Askari oder dem Händler bei mir ume Ecke- weil ich Wert auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit sowie Zuverlässigkeit lege! 

Es gibt so manche Sachen im Leben, da sollte man lieber etwas mehr Geld investieren, denn es wird sich amortisieren!!!

Für einsteiger finde die Sachen aber in Ordnung!

Und übrigens... habe auch einen  quasi Aldi- PC (Microstar = Medion) und der läuft sehr, sehr zuverlässig!!!

Ich Wünsche Euch allen den Frieden!!!*g*

Petri Heil und MfG, Andy!


----------



## ThomasRö (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				KölnerAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Aldi hat auf die Rutenpackungen vermerkt das in Deutschland das Fischen nur mit gültigen Fischerreischein betreiben darf, also auch weise daran gedacht die Kunden darüber zu Informieren das man sich in unserem Lande nicht einfach an jeden Teich stellenkann um darauf los zu fischen.


Na das ist ja mal super...war doch aber bestimmt erst zu lesen wenn man die Verpackung aufgerissen hat oder?


----------



## ThomasRö (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ANFÜTTERN:
> Ich habe ein paar von den billigen Spinnern von Aldi nun bekommen und habe diese an einer guten Stelle gestern und heute in's Wasser geworfen. An der nun angefütterten Stellen werde ich die Forellen morgen dann alle fangen.#6


|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Na Toni ich bin gespannt auf deine angefütterten Forellen.


----------



## KölnerAngler (16. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@ Thomas Rö

Hallo Thomas, der hinweis auf den Fischereischein stand gut lesbar auf der Aussenseite der Verpackung.
Also sofort erkennbar wenn man sich die Produktbeschreibung durchgelesen hat.

Grus 

KölnerAngler



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist ja mal super...war doch aber bestimmt erst zu lesen wenn man die Verpackung aufgerissen hat oder?


----------



## cooly (16. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

hey
ich hab das jetzt voll verpennt... meint ihr das es bei Plus noch Angeltaschen gibt?


----------



## angeltreff (16. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ja, zumindest im Onlineshop unter www.plus.de


----------



## cooly (16. April 2005)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

danke werd ich gleich mal gucken...


----------



## Sebastian R. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo,

auch wenn der Thread seit nun circa drei Jahre tot ist versuche ich mal mein Glück....

Bei Aldi-Süd gibt es am Do dem 11.09. LED-Stirnleuchten von Crane (eigentlich für den Joggerbedarf).
Ich wollte mich mal umhören, ob jemand von Euch bereits ein solchen Stirnband besitzt und mit der Qualität zumindest zufrieden ist.

Hier der Link: http://aldi-süd.de/de/html/offers/58_7858.htm

Danke, adios!


----------



## SteveO (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hey Sebastian!

Also ich würde da die Finger von lassen, jedenfalls wenn du sie zum Angeln benutzen willst. Die angegebene Leuchtweite von 50 m  ist unrealistisch ... so viel schafft meine Petzl Tactikka XP Adapt (ca. 60 Euro) im Boostmodus, aber bestimmt keine 9,99 Euro Aldilampe. Zum Joggen reichts wahrscheinlich, da gehts ja vorallem darum auch gesehen zu werden ... aber beim Fischen will man ja auch mal wärend dem Drill ins Wasser schauen usw.
Da würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber ein paar Euros mehr hinlegen, dann haste aber auch Qualität und Leistung! Die Petzl hat 3 Jahre Garantie und ewige Leuchtdauer mit einer Batterieladung, bin voll zufrieden 

Gruß


----------



## megger (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hab selbst so eine Stirnleuchte von Penny, also so was günstiges. Reicht meiner Meinung völlig aus. Beim Drill brauch ich keine Strahler, da gehts es eher nach Gefühl. Ausserdem reicht das Rechtlicht durch Mond und andere entfernnte Beleuchtungen meist völlig aus, wenn die Augen sich erst an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt haben. Daher brauche ich die Lampe eigentlich auch nur bei, meist sogar nur nach der Landung, bei der Köderkontrolle, beim Köderwechsel und  dann noch beim Montieren. So ne Petzl ist natülich was feines. Wenn man aber nicht soviel Geld zur Verfügung hat ist so ne Billiggrubenlampe wirklich ne Alternative.



Petri

Megger


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Die Stirnlampe ist vollkommen ausreichend, ich habe eine ähnliche von Sänger (hat paar LEDs mehr) und die tut Ihren Dienst.

Für den Preis nicht lange fackeln sondern mitnehmen.


----------



## Werner1 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Moin,

hab mir auch mal so ein Ding vom Discounter zugelegt, reicht völlig (auch wenn kein angesagter Markenname drauf steht)

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich hab eine von Askari für 4,95Euro...Sie hat zwar nicht die Super Reichweite,aber das Licht hält ewig,man kann sie in 3 STufen einstellen,was beim Tauwurm suchen super ist.Insgesamt bin ich sehr Zufrieden!


----------



## Khaane (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Bei einer Kopflampe würde ich eher auf eine Xenon- / LED- Kombination setzen.

Die LEDs haben eine miserable Reichweite, weshalb man auf Xenon-Birnen nicht verzichten kann.

Es kommt aber selbstverständlich auf die Ansprüche an.

PS: Ich selbst habe den Fehler gemacht und mir eine LED-Kopflampe gekauft, der absolute Mist verglichen mit der Xenon-Lampe eines Kollegen.


----------



## voice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

ich hab mir eine lampe mit 6 leds gekauft, die man an den kappenschirm machen kann. 
6€ und es klappt wunderbar...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



voice schrieb:


> ich hab mir eine lampe mit 6 leds gekauft, die man an den kappenschirm machen kann.
> 6€ und es klappt wunderbar...


 
Die benutze ich auch am liebsten |supergri , von normalen Kopflampen bekomme ich vom Gummizug immer Kopfschmerzen...#c


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Angelware von Aldi ist find ich total des sch*** zeug. Taug überhaupt nix. Die Ruten die sie anbieten kann man vllt. als Köfi rute nehmen aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@angler flo

für mehr sind die sachen dort auch nicht gedacht ist eben was  für gelegenheitsangler die 2mal im jahr im urlaub die rute in see halten und dann meist nur mit wurm oder teig ein paar weißfische angeln!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@obelt

ja ich weiß das habe ich vergessen zu schreiben das auch die damit anfangen-aber es gibt eben viele die sich nicht mehr leisten können
so ist es einfach-als ich angefangen habe habe ich eine vollglasfieber rute von meinem opa bekommen glaube so 2.7m lang riesen rolle und los gings-das einzige was ich gefangen habe waren dicke arme vom halten der schweren rute!!:vik:
kaufe mir dort meist zeug um ersatzteile zu gewinnen!für einsangeln oder wenn ich nenn rutenhalter oder nur ein spitzenteil brauch und so weiter!


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Na ja schon ich glaub des ist ein Mitgrund warum die Nachfrage bei der Jugend etwas zurückgeht also bei neuen schau mal die erhoffen sich viel kaufen des zeug wiels billig ist dann freggts und dann habne sie keinen Bock mehr auf den Müll ... und des andere ist ihnen zu teuer aber wenn sies mal im Preis-Leistungs-verhältniss sehen würden sie merken dass sich des rechnet wenn ich a rute für 50 eusn kauf die dann vllt. 5-10 jahre hält und eine für 5 netmal 1 jahr vllt.


----------



## Benson (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hi,

die Lampe bei Aldi kommt mir etwas teuer vor.
Z.B bekommt man diese Lampe ab 3.95 und bei größeren Kontigenten noch wesentlich günstiger:
http://www.ett-online.de/html/2/artId/__53421/gid/__Online+Shop90459045609045603090/article.html


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Weil du meinst beim Gewinnen und so ... Im normalfall wenn man ab und zu die ein oder andere Rute oder Rolle gewinnt hat man zeug des sagen wir nich schlecht ist ... und des weil sich manche nicht mehr leisten knnen schau mal im endefeckt bringt des a nix weil wenn du 10 mal dir a billig rute vom discounter kaufst die dann gleich wieder kaputt geht dann kaufst die lieber einmal gut (bekommt man schon für 20 euro) dann hält die vogesetzt du mekrst weng auf dein zeug auf und sappst nicht grade drauf rum.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

@flo

das stimmt schon aber die jungangler-viele zumindest sehen nur oh 5euro für ne kompletterute und kaufen!!!weil sie halt noch keine ahnung haben!
aber irgendwann bekommt man mit das es anders doch besser ist und dann hat man zum beispiel geburtstag und lässt sich ne vernünftige ausrüstung schenken!


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Ich bin selbst jugendangler, werde morgen grad mal 14, ich muss zugeben anfangs hät mir des vllt. auch gefallen aber mir ist dann recht schnell klar geworden dass des eigentlich ziemlich einfälltig und leicht-denkweiße ist ich hab dann halt wie du schon sagst mein geburtstagsgeld und so genommen und so weng gespart und hab mir da mal was gekauft und wenn man als jugendlicher in eine jugendgruppe beitritt gewinnt man doch eigentlich auch immer mal wieder was ich hab jetz 8 ruten davon 6 gewonnen eine geschenkt bekommen und 1 selbst gekauft und rollen und so hab ich auch viele gewonnen und kleinzeug auch ich hab mir so gut wie nix selbst gekauft und beim gewinnen ... kann man sich ja auch nicht beschweren


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Lampe bei Aldi kommt mir etwas teuer vor.
> Z.B bekommt man diese Lampe ab 3.95 und bei größeren Kontigenten noch wesentlich günstiger:
> http://www.ett-online.de/html/2/artId/__53421/gid/__Online+Shop90459045609045603090/article.html


 

ETT ist ein Grosshandel, "normale" Kunden können dort nicht einkaufen (und auch keine Preise sehen).


----------



## Sebastian R. (13. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe mir die Kopflampe zugelegt. Für meine noch geringen Ansprüche reicht sie aus. 40Euro für eine solche Lampe wären bei meinen sporadischen Ausflügen nicht angebracht

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich noch, adios!


----------



## Fahrer (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen #h ,
> habe gestern im Aldiprospekt gesehen, das es bei aldi süd ab dem 14.4 Anglerzubehör gibt.
> Ne Angel oder Rolle werde ich dort wohl eher nicht kaufen, aber die Rutentasche f. 9.99 Eur. Außerdem gibt´s Bleischrote, Wobblersets Schnur ect.
> Also, wen es interessiert, ab zum Aldishopping


Hi, kauf lieber was gescheites aus namhaften Firmen denn die ALDI ware schaut im Prospekt gut aus und wenn man es in die Hand nimmt ist es einfach sch.... wenn dir ein schöner Fisch wegkommt wirst du es merken.
MfG Kai


----------



## Benson (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> ETT ist ein Grosshandel, "normale" Kunden können dort nicht einkaufen (und auch keine Preise sehen).



Hi,

stimmt, hatte ganz vergessen dass man als nicht angemeldeter Kunde keine Preise sieht|wavey:
Ich könnte aber bei Bedarf und ab einer bestimmten Menge eine Sammelbestellung aufnehmen:q


----------



## b&z_hunter (14. September 2008)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

Hole dir nicht den Plunder, du wirst es bereuen, weil in der Regel ist das Material meist mangelhaft.


----------



## Soujajunge (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angelware bei Aldi*

also ich bin mir nicht hundert % sicvher aber ich hatte glaube von aldi mal die spinnrute mit rolle war 2,70 m lang und wurfgewicht von 10-50 gramm ich habe diese rute geliebt das war ein spitzenteil  man hat alles gespürt jeden zupfer jede kleinste steinberührung  einfach alles mit der habe ich auch 11 hechte gefangen und hunderte barsche bis die mir vor ein paar tagen kaputt ging  durch einen hänger -.- nirgendswo finde ich die jetzt muß ich wieder warten bis die im angebot ist :/


----------

